# My Place



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, you have been asking me about some pictures of my place so I grabbed some shots while I was out taking pictures of my trailer. I am not exactly a photographer but this is the best my little Photo Phazer and I came up with. I will have to say that the place has exploded in green since I put down the 19-19-19. Anyway hope you all enjoy the views. I sure do! 

This is the front lawn from down hill. I was trying to get as much in as possible. Might have screwed it up.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41121">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The back yard and deck.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41122">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Front yard from the other side.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41123">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The fruit tree orchand and grape vines.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41124">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Our garden. It is a coin flip as to who is winning the war. The weeds or me.  


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41125">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The entire side yard along with my "BUD".


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41126">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Another shot of the grape vines and apple trees.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41127">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 1st 3rd of the driveway.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41128">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like a nice place. How many acres you sitting on there?
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Looks like a nice place. How many acres you sitting on there?
> Ryan *


About 25.5 acres here at this place. Thanks farmall, I need to get my butt in gear and do more painting and up keep though.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief...

Really nice, the place looks great. :thumbsup: 
How long have you been there?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice place Chief...looks like you keep it pretty well.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Beautiful Place*

Beautiful place Chief,

I never knew Tennessee was that beautiful.

My compliments to the Chief Gardener! How many do you have on your crew?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Beautiful Place*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Beautiful place Chief,
> 
> I never knew Tennessee was that beautiful.
> ...


hey balmoralboy in your pic is that the bear river or another one ?????????


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's a really nice place you have there, Chief.

I am maintaining the same size property about 30 mile from where I live now, and will eventually build and move out there.

Sounds like you upped the ante with your new purchase of land. Do you plan to relocate there?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You better take care of it Chief or else people might not buy it from you when you are looking to move out!  --- Nice place! 

Q's:
Are there any trails or adjacent property where you can ride horses? 

Are horses allowed in that area? 

Do you have any outside workshops/barns or do you just use the garage in front? What size is your working area?

Didn't you say you had a tabacco lease or something? Do you go out and smoke the leaves? :dazed: 

Looks really nice, Chief.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice place Chief looks like you keep the place up good. How big is your garden and what you have growing:question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Chief...
> 
> Really nice, the place looks great. :thumbsup:
> How long have you been there? *


We have lived here for about 12 years.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Beautiful Place*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Beautiful place Chief,
> 
> I never knew Tennessee was that beautiful.
> ...


The wife and 3 daughters do the more close detail weeding and planting. I do the large scale tilling with the big tractor and pto tiller and the follow up tilling with the small gas powered rototiller. It is a LOT of work and takes a LOT of time. The weeds seem to win out every year though.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *That's a really nice place you have there, Chief.
> 
> I am maintaining the same size property about 30 mile from where I live now, and will eventually build and move out there.
> ...


Our plan is to move down to the 314 acre farm when all the girls are through elementary school. I am looking at various plans for the new home. (that might make a good subject for a new but related thread!) We are in the process of closing on another 700 acres near the farm but we still have to get to closing and finish the deal. I will post some pictures of it when I get them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *You better take care of it Chief or else people might not buy it from you when you are looking to move out!  --- Nice place!
> 
> Q's:
> ...


1. Yes, I have a series of hiking/access trails that I have cut and kept up over the years. Takes us about an hour or two to walk them all. There are adjacent propeties to me that I am sure would allow riding of horses. The guy behind me is raising tobacco and logging his property. He lets me go on his property and cut wood etc. He plans to put some cattle on it. I am sure he woud let horse on it. The other surrounding properties are wooded. 

2. Yes, horses are allowed in the area. There is no zoning. My property is in the Greenbelt program so I get the agricultural property tax rate of about $775 a year.

3. No outside workshops. I just have the boat shelter. There are some pics of it in my tractor cart/trailer thread. 

4. Yes, I have a tobacco base allotment on my property. I lease it out to farmers. Got about $150 for it this year.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Very nice place Chief looks like you keep the place up good. How big is your garden and what you have growing:question: *


I would the garden is about 60' x 100". The wife and kids planted corn, sun flowers, squash, tomato's, radishes, lettice, string beans, Kolrabi, strawberries, and some other things that don't come to mind.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice Chief  What's the tower, ham, cb?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Very nice Chief  What's the tower, ham, cb? *


Thanks psrumors! The dish antenna is for C Band Satellite TV and the tower antenna along side the house is for local TV reception which is still not all that great. That is why I got the C Band system.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Our plan is to move down to the 314 acre farm when all the girls are through elementary school.
> 
> We are in the process of closing on another 700 acres near the farm *




Chief Great Pics... Nice place...


so thats 25 acres.. plus the 314 acres.. and looking at 700 acres... 



You're turning into the Donald Trump of the south.... :furious: :furious: 


great looking place...

sj


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Chief Great Pics... Nice place...
> 
> 
> ...


With LOTS of help from family. No way I could do all of this on my budget.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Beautiful Place*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The wife and 3 daughters do the more close detail weeding and planting. I do the large scale tilling with the big tractor and pto tiller and the follow up tilling with the small gas powered rototiller. It is a LOT of work and takes a LOT of time. The weeds seem to win out every year though.  *


Kudos to you Chief, but I have to disagree. From what I see, the weeds are losing big-time!

Great Job you folks are doing there!!!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Beautiful Place*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey balmoralboy in your pic is that the bear river or another one ????????? *


Jbetts, That's the view out my back window. The black lump in the foreground is the Orange Pig, sittin where she died last!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Another shot of the grape vines and apple trees.
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41127"> *


Chiefy, you get any fruit from either of these? YUMMY.
What kind of apples and grapes?

Andy
:homereat:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Chief
Nice set up.
Rodster


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It has been nearly a year and what a topsey turvey time it has been! mg: We have since moved to the ranch and we sold this place on the 2nd of December. Took us almost a year but we are happy and relieved to not be maintaining 2 places to live. :money:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like a wonderful place,Chief! I've been through Tennessee several times and always thought it was beautiful!


----------

